# Detox while Breastfeeding?



## Kelsa888 (Aug 5, 2007)

Has anyone ever detoxed while breastfeeding? I recently learned how years and years of gunk can get built up in your large intestine and can actually poison your blood, make you feel awful, give you little pains throughout the day, headaches, feel sluggish, etc. etc. the list goes on forever.

So I would really like to detox myself with a particular regimen that requires one to take Activated Charcoal, along with fruits and veggie diet for two weeks. The activated charcoal absorbs all of the nastiness and pulls it out of your system, for a "splendid" two weeks on the toilet!

Breastfeeding seems to prevent a woman from doing ANYTHING outside the norm, but further investigation into Activated Charcoal tells me that there is no evidence of harm to a breast-feeding baby.

My son is 6 months old and regularly eats other foods at this point. My concern is that this gunk being picked out of my system could somehow get into my breast milk.

Any ideas?









Kel


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

BM is the easiest route of toxin elim from what I know. No detoxing till after weaning.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I would wait until not bfing.


----------



## o4smommy (Jul 22, 2006)

good thread..ive been wanting to do a "master cleanser", but i know thatd be tooo extreme....

if you want a safe detox..why dont you go raw for 10 days?


----------



## 13Sandals (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry pp - but I have to disagree about the raw foods..someone switching from a regular cooked foods diet with any amount of sugar and/or caffeine can go through a very serious detox switching to raw foods for 10 days. changes would have to be made slowly to be done safely while nursing.

i do like to believe that there is some protective effect for bm while the mom is detoxing - but i haven't found any research to back up my theory! everything i've read claims you will toxify your baby while you detox..


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

The Standard Process cleanse I did in January said not to do it while pregnant or bf. You can always just start eating more vegetables and whole grains and organics, and that will probably get most of it. Have you read Eat, Drink, and Be Healthy by Dr. Walter Willett? Your library might have it. It's a book that summarizes scientific studies that have been done on nutrition and health. Basically, it's what science has figured out are the best foods to eat--and avoid. It's excellent.

There's also one for kids called Eat, Play, and Be Healthy by a different author. Haven't read it yet. I learned about it when I wrote to Dr. Willett to suggest he add a chapter on bf and infant/childhood nutrition, and he wrote me back to tell me about this one.


----------

